# What yield could I expect from these?



## archeonist (May 1, 2016)

I'm interested about the yield of these ceramic cpus. Could somebody help me with this?


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 1, 2016)

Not nearly as much as you are wanting/expecting.

That I can assure you.

How much exactly? Like to the decimal point?

Nobody knows except the guy that refines them, and that number for him is even variable. How good is he? How patient? How methodical? How artistic? 

You may get a ballpark answer by searching the forum... But, you will end up with exactly whats on the bottom of the beaker after ppt and washing.

Good luck to you sir!


----------



## g_axelsson (May 1, 2016)

I think several of the chips could be sold for several times the gold value.
GX86 for example could easily fetch $15-$20 on eBay if it isn't damaged.

The pictures are too bad for identifying any other chips but the IIT chip looks interesting.

Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 1, 2016)

The 28 lead side-braze packages run about $280/pound in gold, except for that one with the tin plated lid in the middle. The 40 lead packages are about $185/pound. About 60 percent of the total gold value on those is in the gold/silicon braze under the chip and the gold/tin braze securing the lid. The gold plating is about 1.8 times as thick as the gold on pins and fingers. The seal ring and the legs are kovar. I once ran a batch of 70,000 of those.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 2, 2016)

goldsilverpro said:


> The 28 lead side-braze packages run about $280/pound in gold, except for that one with the tin plated lid in the middle. The 40 lead packages are about $185/pound. About 60 percent of the total gold value on those is in the gold/silicon braze under the chip and the gold/tin braze securing the lid. The gold plating is about 1.8 times as thick as the gold on pins and fingers. The seal ring and the legs are kovar. I once ran a batch of 70,000 of those.



Did you mean to say gold/silicone braze or gold/silver braze?


----------



## archeonist (May 2, 2016)

I always try to get stuff for free, but what would be a fair price to get any profit out of this?


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 2, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > The 28 lead side-braze packages run about $280/pound in gold, except for that one with the tin plated lid in the middle. The 40 lead packages are about $185/pound. About 60 percent of the total gold value on those is in the gold/silicon braze under the chip and the gold/tin braze securing the lid. The gold plating is about 1.8 times as thick as the gold on pins and fingers. The seal ring and the legs are kovar. I once ran a batch of 70,000 of those.
> ...


No. What I said is what it is - gold/silicon (like Silicon Valley) for the silicon chip and 80/20 gold/tin for the lid. Silicone is used for breast implants. There is a Ag/Cu braze used on those side-braze packages to attach the legs to the Mo/Mn pads on the sides. I think that's why they're called side-braze.


----------



## jeneje (May 2, 2016)

goldsilverpro said:


> Silicone is used for breast implants.


 :lol: :lol: 
Ken


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 2, 2016)

goldsilverpro said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > goldsilverpro said:
> ...



Ok ok wife said I couldn't spell right. :lol: So I agree we don't need any breast implants.

This might be a stupid question but we have referred to gold braze, gold/silver braze, gold/tin braze and other mixes of alloys for brazes here but this as far as I can remember is the first time that we have referred to a gold/silicon braze that my feeble mind can remember. We have referred to the silicon die many times.

If that is the case that it is a gold/silicon braze wouldn't the silicon show up as an insoluble impurity in AR or poor mans AR which is the way I have run the many pounds of chips like this and possibly just did not notice this impurity or did not link it to the possibility of it being silicon. But I know that you have run a lot more of these than I have.

Edit: Probably just something I have forgotten about though.


----------



## joekbit (May 12, 2016)

I just did a batch of very similar chips, 1lb 8oz, first drop produced a hair under 8 grams, subsequent drops to get all the gold out resulted in a total of 10.91 grams, my purchase cost $20 USD. The link is my post with a photo of the chips In a 2000 ml beaker with H2o, they were real dirty, leaves, mud, you name it. I had to blast them with water numerous times. 

I bought the boards from my new partner. We have quite the volume of very similar material 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=23805

I think you will be very happy with the yeild


----------

